# Mister Heater Big Buddies



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Anyone have one? What is your luck or advice? Strongly considering buying one.Thank you Fowlnfins.


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

I have one and I love it. You can control the heat with high, medium and low settings which works great for my portable fish house. It also comes with a built in fan, but I don't really ever use that. Mine is the bigger one that burns the two 1lb tanks. The 2 tanks will last most of the day, but I also bought the 12ft extension hose that you can hook up. This works great because if I am planning on using it for a longer period of time I can just bring a larger tank and keep it outside the fish house and use the extension hose and hook it up to the heater inside the fish house. I have used the sunflower heaters before, and they always seem to provide too much heat, plus I think they break easier if bounced around in the truck box, or fish house sled, etc. For what I use the Mr. Buddy for, it works great. I am glad I bought mine. I bought one of the factory reconditioned ones at Cabela's, they are about $20 cheaper than the new ones. I have had no problems with mine, but they come with a warranty too.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

I am interested in something different as the sunflower heaters and the kids just dont seem to mix well. No burns but plenty of everything else melted. I was reading some of the reports on Amazon on this and granted they are from a upto 3 years ago but nobody has anthing to say but bad. ia appreciate everyones info. i know some guys here have them too and they seem to be satisfied. thanks again everyone. Fowlnfins.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

we have an eskimo lodge and we put the big buddy in there and turn the fan on and it keeps it nice and toasty in there we also use the 12ft extension to get the tank outa the house so theres more room but it heats really nice


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I own a buddy heater, a sunflower cooker, and a big buddy.

The buddy heater is worthless if it is really cold out.

The big buddy is a great heater, when it is working. The main problem I have with my big buddy is it doesn't light up if it's cold. If you keep it in the truck on the way to the lake you should be fine, but if it is left in the box you can have issues starting it.

The sunflower cooker is a great all around heater for most ice houses, however you need to be careful where it is placed. I always bring my cooker with just in case I have problems with the buddy heater.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i have a big buddy i had the same problem as the last guy with it not lighting when it was cold i got a case from cabelas that solved the problem since i got it it has fired up within 15 clicks every time it is nice a little big to tote around but once it is set up real nice and quite to only makes noise if the fan is on i run mine on a big tank now that has lasted me since mid dec and i am just now getting ready to change it out its also nice couse i use it for my garage just hang it on the wall and ready to go that case is real great i usualy put it in there about 2-5 min after i shut it off and i havent had any burns or melting of the case. they also have the quick disconect for the large tank that hooks up with ease to the heater so you dont have to fart around with any tools to hook up the cable


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I also have the quick connect hose and strongly suggest buying one if you get a big buddy heater. This hose has a regulator which they say the heater requires for large tanks.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. Its nice to get reports on the products from someone that actually uses one versus what they do in their controlled test sites. Kind of like the new thermal pro frabill with the yellow tops not as easy to use or as good as the older orange style. Had my 2 kids 3 and 5 out for some northerns and have recently purchased 6 and had the plastic coated line wrap on the line clip about 5 times and stop the run dead. Called frabill and they said I wasnt the first concerned with the change in that part of the tipup they said in the shop it seems to work fine when the pull on it. thanks again. Fowlnfins


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Ive owned both portable and big buddy. The portable broke in a year and is junk now. I have had nothing but good things from the big buddy. No problems getting it started in any temps for me and keeps the house real warm no matter the temp outside.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

For those of you using the extension hose, make sure and get the pre filter kit for them as well. A bit of rust or other impurity that is in propane will at some point plug the orifice in the heater.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I got the big Big Buddy early this year and have nothing bad to say about it. Def keeps the house warm no matter what the temp is out side.


----------

